# Modulo Sanyo STK 412-7700



## moises calderon (Nov 15, 2011)

Amigos del foro, conoce alguien este modulo?, es de un componente Musical , marca Sony, hay versiones anteriores de este modulo, se puede reemplazar?, alguien que tenga informacion que cambios tendria que realizar, estare agradecido por la respuesta, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2011)

Te comento que los STK se pueden destapar y cambiarle componenets para repararlos ya que son híbridos.

Date una vuelta por aquí :

Diagramas internos de módulos hibridos Sanyo (STK)

Saludos !


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 16, 2011)

el tema es que un tecnico, hizo una explosion con el bendito  modulo, gracias por el dato, me servira en el futuro


----------

